
All of the World’s Money and Markets in One Visualization - elephant_burger
http://money.visualcapitalist.com/worlds-money-markets-one-visualization-2017/
======
stuntkite
Relevant xkcd[1].

[1] [https://xkcd.com/980/](https://xkcd.com/980/)

